# Subscribed threads / Hilos suscriptos



## Artrella

Hi!
Is there any maximum for that subscription (to keep them)? I mean, the same as PMs, for instance?

Hay algún tope para esta suscripción? Como por ejemplo con el número de Pms que podemos guardar?


Gracias!


----------



## alc112

¿Se te borraron algunas suscripciones o qué?
si no se te borraron debe ser que no hay limites.
Esperemos a ver que dice MR. Mike o algún moderador
Saludos


----------



## Artrella

Another question connected with subscribed threads.  Is there any "notice" or something that tell me when I am duplicating a subscription? or it just cannot be possible to duplicate it?


Otra pregunta conectada con los hilos suscriptos.  Hay algún "aviso" que indique cuando estoy duplicando una suscripción? o directamente no es posible duplicarla?


Gracias! Thx!


----------



## alc112

Artrella said:
			
		

> Another question connected with subscribed threads. Is there any "notice" or something that tell me when I am duplicating a subscription? or it just cannot be possible to duplicate it?
> 
> 
> Otra pregunta conectada con los hilos suscriptos. Hay algún "aviso" que indique cuando estoy duplicando una suscripción? o directamente no es posible duplicarla?
> 
> 
> Gracias! Thx!


 
¿Te referís a cuando posteas más de una vez en un hilo o cuando por accidente creas dos hilos iguales?


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Te referís a cuando posteas más de una vez en un hilo o cuando por accidente creas dos hilos iguales?




No, alc.  A cuando hago click en "Thread Tools" >> Subscribe to this thread


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Art,

I don't think there is any limit to the number of subscribed threads.

Mike


----------



## EmilyD

I have subscribed to about 470 threads (give or take) and was beginning to worry that I would be reaching a limit...

He suscrito a demasiado hilos y habia comenzado a preocuparme que iba llegar al limite...

Saludos y agradecimiento...

Nomi


----------



## elroy

I'm currently subscribed to 4704 threads.  I highly doubt there's a limit.


----------



## EmilyD

E.,

I am humbled and reassured.  Thank you for your response.

Blessings on everyone's heads(and threads)!

Nomi


----------

